# South Africa - work VISA



## vikram012906 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Folks,

Am trying to get some insight in getting VISA(Work permit) for South Africa. I have 10+ years of experience in IT as a Senior Consultant in Oracle Apps DBA(INDIA). Could you please let me know in getting chances to work in South Africa. Can anyone help/advise me in the process to apply jobs from INDIA and I would like to know IT jobs opportunities on Oracle DBA or Oracle EBS DBA in South Africa(SA). Please share the jobs links or any agencies who fills Oracle positions in South Africa(SA) IT companies.

Thank you in advance.
Thank you all for your valuable suggestions and views.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Oracle DBA you will definitely get a job. But you will to be on the ground. You will need to be physically in SA to attend interviews and stuff. My advice is you start the process of getting a critical skills visa and once you have the visa you can come down to SA. 

For the requirements of a critical skills visa the best place to start is the VFS website:

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Temporary Residence Visa - Work Visa - Critical Skills Visa


----------



## vikram012906 (May 1, 2018)

Thank you Jollem for your valuable information.
Could you please share details of job portals or agencies who deals Oracle practices in SA.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Some of the biggest job portals in South Africa include the following: You can then search by key words such as Oracle.

www.pnet.co.za

www.careerjunction.co.za

Home Page | CareerWeb

You can create your profile on these websites. But it would pointless to start applying before you get your visa and when you are not in the country as most recruiters prefer to interview you in person first and do criminal record checks which the do by taking your finger prints. They do all this before they can present you to companies.


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

You may find this article useful. It breaks down all the steps needed to apply for the critical skills visa.

9 Steps for Applying for South African Critical Skills Visa


----------

